# 85 300zx NA need advice on rear struts



## GarrettQ (Jun 26, 2009)

I've got a 1985 300zx non turbo and without adj. susp. I bought a set of springs and front struts from TheZstore. Springs are tokico and front struts are tokico HP. 

My issue is I can't find the HP's for the rear. Everywhere I've tried has them on backorder with no eta on resupply. I tried contacting tokico, but they won't get back to me. So is there another brand I should consider for the rear that will play well with the tokico rear springs? I wanted to go tokico all around, but I need to get this thing fixed ASAP. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The Bilstein HD shocks get suggested rather often at Z31P.


----------



## GarrettQ (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply "I R teh noobz". I ended up ordering a pair of Koni sports before i saw your post. Im having to do all my searching off of my phone since my PC bit the dust last week, and its rather frustrating lol. 

Hopefully the Koni's will do the job well enough, if not, ill have to look into the bilsteins. 

Thanks again for the reply.


----------

